# My wife knocked out another little dollhouse shop.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Potions Shoppe



She's on a roll!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

John, that's awesome. Thanks for sharing it with us. 
Tell her she's hit another home run!


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

She's amazing! I love her work 😍


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

John P said:


> Potions Shoppe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hard to believe that's not a 1:1 photo!


----------

